# about this forum



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you post a picture here, please make sure it's yours, IE, one you actually took yourself. If you see a great photo on someone else's site, please be sure to link to it, but not directly. By that, I mean don't use the img tags I have here to make it show up here and don't upload it to my database. Photograghy is an art and the artists doing it need our respect when it comes to copyrights and their wishes. 

If anyone reading this forum feels a picture they took is in any way being displayed incorrectly, please contact me personally.

Monty Weeks,

site owner


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Thanks Mont*

thanks for setting up the forum. Since I was one of the main instigators, I'll help to keep watch over it. We definitely want to keep the forum consistent with the family perspective.

I think we should only be inserting pictures we take ourselves. Also, some of you have begun to list the type of camera you took the shot with. Keep it up!!
Helps us learn a little bit more about technique as well as what other cameras are capable of doing.

Mont, thanks again.


----------

